# Ambulance hit by VIA train in BC



## jamesontheroad (Jul 27, 2010)

So it's not just dumb-ass teenagers who jump the lights. Note how the report emphasises the ambulance had its lights and sirens "blaring" ... perhaps they expected the train to swerve?






A brief report from CHEK-TV is on the homepage today: http://www.cheknews.ca/



> *Ambulance collides with E&N Dayliner in Langford*http://www.timescolo...4567/story.html
> 
> BY KATIE DEROSA, TIMES COLONIST JULY 26, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Jul 27, 2010)

"there’s no indication the driver did anything wrong"

I'd say that the meat wagon was on the tracks when the train came through is indication enough!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 27, 2010)

Wonder if they will cite the train engineer for reckless driving :giggle:


----------



## DET63 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've used Google Maps to look at the place. It's an awkward intersection. Jacklin's the main road in the area, but Dunford is a major cross street (which apparently then changes into Station Ave.). Cutting diagonally the intersection is the railroad track. A stoplight controls the intersection, and signals control the railroad crossing, but there appear to be no gates. I don't know if the crossing signals override the stoplights, or how they do so (i.e., do they let traffic on Dunford/Station clear first, then let traffic on Jacklin go, or vice versa?). I also don't know if emergency vehicles are able to override the stoplight at the intersection to allow an ambulance or fire truck to go through without running a red light. If so, the ambulance driver (who said in the article he couldn't see the train or—presumably—the crossing signals due to the position of the sun) may have believed everyone had stopped for him rather than for the train, something he in fact stated in the article.

Fortunately, no one was injured, and the train was probably traveling quite slowly to boot, as it stopped "a few metres up the track" from the point of impact, according to the article.


----------

